# The Rule of Three



## CoNiGMa (Aug 5, 2017)

In a survival situation, a person has 4 core things that he/she needs to survive. These are Shelter, Water, Fire, and Food. When in a survival situation, remember the Rule of 3:

You can survive for 3 Minutes without air (oxygen) or in icy water.

You can survive for 3 Hours without shelter in a harsh environment (unless in icy water)

You can survive for 3 Days without water (if sheltered from a harsh environment)

You can survive for 3 Weeks without food (if you have water and shelter)

Keeping these things in mind, there are some exceptions based on the environment in which you are in, but this is the basic rule of thumb to go by.


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Aug 12, 2017)

I absolutely love these rules. There's a post apocalypse book of an EMP going off called 'The rule of three'. I also like the idea that if you have a big group and you have to split up, no less than 3 people to each smaller group.


----------

